# Nouvel Ipod Classic 80 gb - Quelques problèmes..



## ceurbain (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
Merci de vous arrêter quelques secondes pour m'aider.
J'ai acheté hier un Ipod Classis 80 gb.
En rentrant du boulot, je l'ai directement connecté à un ordi pour le faire charger.
Jusque là, tout va bien. 
Je monte ensuite et installe la dernière version d'Itunes sur mon ordinateur, puis je je le connecte, et là plantage de l'ordinateur. Pas moyen de l'éjecter "proprement", plus de réaction de mon ordi.
Bref j'ai réessayé la même opération un bon nombre de fois.
Dès que je connecte l'ordi ne répond plus.

J'ai donc essayé avec un autre ordinateur, de celui-ci, une fois l'Ipod connecté, je peux continuer à naviguer, mais pas moyen de faire fonctionner Itunes, ni de l'éjecter en toute sécurité.

Dernière chose, dans les réglages il est indiqué qu'il reste 1,9 go de libre!!
Or rien n'a encore été ajouté... Bref si vous pouvez m'aider..
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

ceurbain a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Merci de vous arrêter quelques secondes pour m'aider.
> J'ai acheté hier un Ipod Classis 80 gb.
> En rentrant du boulot, je l'ai directement connecté à un ordi pour le faire charger.
> ...




Commence par restaurer ton iPod.
Ensuite, si ça ne marche pas : un formatage.
Si ça ne marche toujours pas : réinstalle iTunes.
Et si, enfin, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas : Hot-Line Apple.


----------



## ceurbain (9 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai réinstallé Itunes (Hier c'était la première installation du logiciel)
Ce matin après une heure de connexion, mon Ipod a été détecté par Itunes, un joli message d'erreur me disant que l'Ipod est corrompu et puis j'ai voulu lancer la restauration. J'ai eu des erreurs à chaque fois que je relançais le téléchargement du logiciel de l'Ipod.
Bref, retour à la case départ, je suis de nouveau bloquée.
Je n'arrive pas à y accéder via le Poste de Travail.

Je vais essayer de trouver le numéro de la hot line.
Par hasard personne ne sait comment télécharger le logiciel de restauration en dehors d'Itunes?

Est-ce que ce problème peut venir d'un virus?

Merci!
Je désespère un peu là!
Je n'ai même pas encore pu écouter un seul morceau


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Tu as essayé d'accéder à l'iPhone par le gestionnaire de disque de Windows en vue d'un formatage ?


----------



## ceurbain (9 Août 2008)

Euh je ne sais pas comment le faire..

Au fait c'est dangereux de l'éjecter à la main, sans retirer le materiel en toute sécurité? Parce que je n'arrive jamais à le retirer en toute sécurité..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

ceurbain a dit:


> Euh je ne sais pas comment le faire..



dans démarrer > Programmes > Outils d'administration > Gestion de l'ordinateur.
Dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > Stockage > Gestion des disques



> Au fait c'est dangereux de l'éjecter à la main, sans retirer le materiel en toute sécurité? Parce que je n'arrive jamais à le retirer en toute sécurité..



Au point où t'en es... 
Plus sérieusement, évite quand même. C'est comme ça qu'on abîme le contenu. 

Ah, je précise au cas où, si il t'arrive un pépin, que tu t'électrocutes ou quoi, je suis pas responsab'.


----------



## ceurbain (9 Août 2008)

Je suis bien dans le gestionnaire, mais je n'arrive pas à accéder à la gestion des disques.  

J'ai changé d'ordinateur, sur celui-ci, Itunes a su télécharger le logiciel, mais là il plante de nouveau quand l'Ipod est connecté.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le numéro de la hotline Apple en Belgique...

Je suis vraiment au bout là...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

*070 700 773*
Ouvert jusqu'à 17h45 le samedi. Tarde pas trop.


----------



## ceurbain (9 Août 2008)

Après l'avoir branché deux heures il a été détecté par Itunes!!
Demi victoire.
Là il est en restauration, on va voir combien de temps ça prend! Dès que c'est fait, si il y a toujours des problèmes, j'appelle...

Merci beaucoup! (Je croise les doigts)


EDIT: Restauration réussie, Espace disque libre et synchronisation sur Itunes, merci de m'avoir aidé...
Un soulagement, j'espère que je n'aurais plus de soucis!!


----------



## fandipod (9 Août 2008)

Moi en tout les cas pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de problème. Mias bon je touche du bois


Fandipod


----------

